# October 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

I know this is really late!! Let's see if we can dig up some of October's great shots!

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to  nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the  Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote  from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the  photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the  photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of September 2013  in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not  nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the  voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited  or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice  in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the  prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the  nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been  nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's  photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.  

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to  nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image  icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they  gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread  where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to  leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little  arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your  compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see  them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be  it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link  arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very  tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if  people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


PS - REALLY sorry this is so late :blushing:


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

Chess or Checkers by The_Traveler


The_Traveler said:


>


----------



## runnah (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh good, I thought these went away.

P.s pixie I am looking at you.


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

From Britain With Love by sashbar


sashbar said:


> View attachment 57408


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

Reflection by sleist


sleist said:


>


----------



## mishele (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like to apologize for this thread getting started so late.  There were a lot of great shots in October and it would be a shame for them not to have their day in the sun. I'm hoping that you guys will take the time to go back through and post some of your favorites.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Oh good, I thought these went away.
> 
> P.s pixie I am looking at you.



Ooooo! Finally it's up! I'll post as soon as I'm on the computer, been AWOL wrangling ducks!
Mish you already got my other nomination (Sleist's  )


----------



## runnah (Nov 15, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> been AWOL wrangling ducks!



Well as long as you haven't been out choking chickens.


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > been AWOL wrangling ducks!
> ...


Or spanking monkeys!


----------



## runnah (Nov 15, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...



Slapping Porcupines...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> Slapping Porcupines...



Ha! Mr Rabbit wishes!
Slapping porcupines? Is that like three days regrowth or something? Lol
Unfortunately they are house ducks that I'm wrangling but they are starting to line up with every dust bunny removed! 
I haven't forgotten but have yet to get on the computer!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 16, 2013)

runnah said:


> ooooo repeating structural features...   sharpman by runnah555, on Flickr



Ok tried it on the iPod, fingers crossed that it works!
Runnah for Sharp Dressed Man


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 16, 2013)

Drats, I will fix that to include the image when I'm on the computer, it won't quote properly on the iPod


----------



## runnah (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for nominating. Canada is awesome!


----------

